# [Review] Corsair Carbide 500R - Comfy, Cool, Carbide?



## Jarafi (25. Februar 2012)

*Review*​ 


*Corsair*​ 


*Carbide 500R*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 




*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bin nun schon seit einem Jahr fleißig am Reviews schreiben.
In meiner Freizeit gehe ich nicht nur der Fotografie nach,sondern bin seit zehn Jahren PC-begeistert, das versuche ich in jeder Review natürlich einzubringen​ 

Mehr zu mir gibts hier:​ 

*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bilder und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​ 



*Danksagungen*​ 
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an Die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Corsair* für das Carbide 500R.​ 
Für die weitere tatkräftige Unterstützung in dieser Review danke ich *AMD*, *MSI*, *Gigabyte*, *be quiet*!, *Noiseblocker*.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Zum Unternehmen*

Corsair wurde 1994 in den USA gegründet. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz in Fremont; das liegt im sonnigen Kalifornien.
Das Unternehmen war anfangs auf Hochleistungs-Arbeitsspeicher spezialisiert, mittlerweile bietet es jedoch eine breitere Palette an Arbeitsspeicher an.
Darüber hinaus hat sich Corsair im Bereich der Netzteile und Gehäuse einen Namen gemacht.
Desweiteren fertigt das Unternehmen auch Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen, USB-Sticks, Headsets und Lautsprecher für euer Gamingsystem.



*Informationen zum Test*

Corsair präsentiert mit dem Carbide 500R einen weiteren Vertreter der Carbide-Gehäuse-Serie.
Das 500R bietet nicht nur ein anderes Design der Außenhaut sondern auch erweiterte Belüftungsoptionen und das einige Features mehr als das kleinere 400R.

Für die ausgefallen Fotos habe ich mir Aufgrund der Kältewelle eine Sprühflasche geschnappt und das Gehäuse kurzerhand über 5 Tage draußen eingefroren.
Was dabei raus kam seht ihr schon oberhalb im Titelbild.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch im Bezug auf die Fotos hab ich mir wieder ein nettes kleines Motto für meinen Test einfallen lassen :

*„Das Coole Case der andern Art?“*

Genauere Infos und noch mehr Bilder findet ihr in meinem Test, Viel Spaß!


*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Das Corsair Carbide 500R im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Das** Corsair Carbide 500R auf der Corsair-Webseite*



*Was ihr so findet*

Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Front des Fractal Design CORE 3000 ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt Die Front anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 

*I. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Front
Der Deckel
Die Rückseite
Der Boden
Die Seitenteile

*III. Die Inneren Werte*

Der Mainboardschlitten
Die PCI-Slots
Die HDD-Racks
Das Netzteil
Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung

*IV. Das Testsystem*

*V. Einbau der Hardware*

Der Laufwerkseinbau
Der Festplatteneinbau
Der Mainboardeinbau und die H80
Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung
Der Grafikkarteneinbau
Die Lüftersteuerung

*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*VII. Resümee*



*I.Verpackung und der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Starten wir mit der Verpackung und dem Lieferumfang des Corsair Carbide 500R 


*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair verpackt das Carbide 500R in einem normal bedruckten Pappkarton.
Auf diesem erscheint das Carbide 500R aufgedruckt: einen ersten Eindruck vom Design.
Auch sind die Spezifikationen dort zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum leichteren Transport verfügt es noch über zwei Tragegriffe.
Die Schachtel erfüllt ihren Einsatzzweck und sorgt dafür, dass das Gehäuse sicher bei euch ankommt.



*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair liefert zum Carbide 500R eine Schnellanleitung mit den Hauptfeatures und der Stückliste des Zubehörs sowie sämtliche Schrauben und einen USB 2.0 zu 3.0 Adapter. So lassen sich die beiden Frontanschlüsse auch mit älteren Mainboards problemlos nutzen. Die Schachtel für das Zubehör findet sich in einem HDD-Rack verstaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Beginnen wir die äußerlichkeiten mal mit einigen Bildern der anderen Art!
Ich habe die Kälteperiode im Februrar genutzt um euch wieder etwas Extremes der anderen Art präsentieren zu können.
Das Carbide im Eispanzer mit Eiszapfen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist das Photoshop?, Natürlich nicht, nach fünf Tagen in der freien Natur ( im Garten) und dem mehrmalig täglichen Einsprühen mit der Sprühflasche sah das Case dann so aus.
Denke die Bilder passen zum coolen Look des Carbide.
Nicht zum Nachmachen empfohlen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Corsair hat das Gehäuse nicht - wie man auf den ersten Blick zu sehen meint - in Schwarz lackiert, sondern in einem dunklen Grau - eben Carbid-Farben.
Die Lackierung ist nicht nur angenehm für das Auge, sondern auch Top hinsichtlich der Lackqualität.
Wem das Grau zu dunkel ist, für den gibt es auch noch das Carbide 500R in der Arctic White Edition, dort ist die Außenhaut in strahlendem Weiß gehalten.
Corsair verzichtet beim Design auf jeglichen Schnick-Schnack und präsentiert einen schlichten und hochwertig verarbeiteten Midi-Tower für Gamer aber auch für das Office.
Was sofort ins Auge fällt, sind die beiden Auswölbungen bei beiden Seitenteilen. Diese sorgen nicht nur für eine „bulligere“ Optik sondern erleichtern auch das Kabelverlegen hinter dem Mainboard.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spezifikationen findet ihr in der Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Front*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Front des 500R besteht aus einem Rahmen der das Lochgitterrechteck einfasst. Das Lochgitterrechteck ist wiederum in drei Untersegmente eingeteilt.
Ganz oben das I/O-Panel, in der Mitte vier 5,25“ Schächte für externe Laufwerke, darunter eine größere Platte, hinter der sich die beiden vorinstallierten 120 mm White LED Lüfter verbergen.
Da sich das I/O-Panel beim Carbide 500R auf der Front ganz oben befindet, ist es sehr gut zu erreichen. Es beherbergt im einzelnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Front abzumontieren muss sie lediglich nach vorne gezogen werden, denn sie ist - wie bei fast allen modernen Gehäusen - geschnappt. Ist die Front abgenommen, können wir einen Blick auf die Lüfter und das ebenso Carbide-Farbene Innere des 500R werfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Besonderheit sind die Lüfterbefestigungen hier mit Gummiringen versehen. Sie dienen als Dämmung gegen Vibrationen, die von den Lüftern auf das Gehäuse übergehen könnten.



*Der Deckel*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Der Deckel des Corsair 500R besteht im vorderen Bereich aus einer Ablage für USB-Sticks oder externe Festplatten.
Diese werden einfach an die beiden USB 3.0 Anschlüsse in der Front angeschlossen. Durch die vertiefte Ablage haben sie einen sicheren Halt und fallen nicht herunter.
Hinter der Ablage finden wir den Rest des Deckels mit einem Lochblech versehen. Nimmt man es ab, werden darunter Halterung für die wahlweise zwei 120/140 mm Lüfter oder euren Single- oder Dual-Radiator eurer Wasserkühlung sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auffallend auch hier, dass alle Befestigungslöcher mit Gummiringen versehen sind. Diese dienen auch hier dazu, Vibrationen der Lüfter oder Radiatoren zu dämpfen. [Natürlich die Radiatoren der Corsair Hydro-Serie].




*Die Rückseite*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Rückseite des Carbide 500R verfügt über die üblichen Ausgänge eines Standard-Midi Gehäuses.
Eine Öffnung für die Ausgänge eures Mainboards, eine 120/140 mm Öffnung für einen Lüfter oder wie hier im Test für die H80 von Corsair.
Darunter finden wir sieben PCI-Öffnungen und vier Schlauchöffnungen für eure Wasserkühlung.
Am Boden - wie bei fast allen Netzteilen - befindet sich das Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anordnung der Rückseite entspricht dem heutigen Standard: unten am Boden verbautes Netzteil, darüber die Kartenausgänge und ganz oben die Lüftermöglichkeiten mit Schlauchöffnungen für eine Wasserkühlung.



*Der Boden*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Boden des CORE 3000 erlaubt es euch neben der Öffnung für den Netzteillüfter auch noch einen zusätzlichen 120 / 140 mm Lüfter zu installieren.
Finden wir bei der Öffnung für den Netzteillüfter einen ausziehbaren und somit leicht zu reinigenden Staubfilter, fehlt dieser leider bei der Lüfteröffnung oberhalb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Boden des Corsair 500R finden wir die vier Standfüße, diese sind gummiert um Schwingungen zu dämpfen.
Weiterhin finden wir im Boden eine Öffnung für den Netzteillüfter und einen 120/140 mm Lüfter.
Beide Öffnungen sind mit einem ausziehbaren Staubfilter vor Staub geschütz 


*Die Seitenteile*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Erwartet man bei den Seitenteilen eben normale Seitenteile weisen diese beim Carbide 500R eine markante Besonderheit auf:
Nämlich eine Auswölbung mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen.
Auf der linken Seite dient die Auswölbung zur Montage der Lüfter: diese werden quasi in die Seitenwand eingelassen mit der Folge,dass auch große CPU-Kühler problemlos verbaut werden können. Ein weißer 200 mm LED-Lüfter ist im Seitenteil vormontiert.
Wahlweise können auch zwei 120 oder zwei 140 mm Lüfter montiert werden. Auch hier setzt Corsair auf Gummiringe bei den Montagelöchern für die Entkopplung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der rechten Seite dient die Auswölbung für ein besseres Verstauen der Kabel. Das Carbide 500R verfügt zwar über einen Kabelkanal im Mainboardschlitten. Durch die Auswölbung im Seitenteil wird jedoch das Kabelmanagement weiter vereinfacht.
Auch eine kleine, aber feine Sache, die mir auffiel: Die Rändelschrauben, mit denen die beiden Seitenteile befestigt sind, können nicht komplett rausgedreht werden. So bleiben sie immer beim Seitenteil.



*III. Die Inneren Werte*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Natürlich sind bei einem Gehäuse nicht nur die äußeren Werte interessant, sondern auch die inneren: diesen widmen wir uns in diesem Abschnitt. Der Innenraum ist wie die Außenhaut von Corsair in einem dunklen Grau lackiert. Auch hier gibt es die von Corsair gewohnt hohe Verarbeitungsqualität.



*Der Mainboardschlitten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Mainboardschlitten des Carbide 500R kann sowohl ATX- , MicroATX- als auch ITX-Platinen aufnehmen.
Auch bietet der Mainboardschlitten die mittlerweile übliche Backplate-Öffnung zur Montage großer CPU-Kühler ohne den Ausbau des Mainboards. Das Mainboard selbst ist beim Carbide 500R etwas tiefer gesetzt. Unter dem erhöhten Rand verbirgt sich der Kabelkanal zum sauberen Verlegen der Kabel. Über vier gummierte Kabeldurchführungen gelangt man hinter das Board.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine weiter Besonderheit: Die Abstandshalter für das Mainboard sind schon vormontiert.
Hinter dem Mainboardschlitten bietet Corsair nicht nur üppig Platz durch den Kabelkanal, sondern eben auch aufgrund der Auswölbung im rechten Seitenteil.


*Die PCI-Slots*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zur Fixierung von Erweiterungskarten setzt Corsair auf Rändelschrauben. So sind auch schwere GPUs kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Die HDD-Racks*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair setzt bei der Festplattenmontage auf ein komplett werkzugloses System:

Ihr schnappt euch eine der Schubladen aus einem HDD-Rack und klemmt euer Laufwerk rein.
Ist die HDD reingeklemmt, schiebt ihr die Festplatte einfach zurück ins HDD-Rack bis die Schublade einrastet - eine Sache von wenigen Minuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das obere oder auch beide HDD-Racks können ganz demontiert werden, um Platz für lange Grafikkarten zu schaffen.
Aber selbst eine lange GTX570 passt ohne Ausbau eines der HDD-Racks in das Carbide 500R.
So ist auch Platz für SLI- oder Crossfire-Gespanne vorhanden.



*Das Netzteil*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Das Netzteil wird am Boden fixiert und durch vier Gummifüße des Gehäuses vibrationsarm gelagert.
Leider verwendet Corsair keine Entkopplung beim Ausgang des Netzteils am Heck in Form eines Gummirahmens.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zur Installation einer Wasserkühlung ist alles vorhanden: Im Deckel Platz für einen 240 mm Radiator und am Heck vier Schlauchöffnungen.
Beide HDD-Racks lassen sich entfernen um so Raum für zusätzliche Radiatoren oder den Ausgleichsbehälter zu schaffen.


*IV. Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nachdem wir nun sämtliche Features begutachtet haben, wollen wir das Carbide natürlich mit Leben füllen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*V. Der Einbau der Hardware*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nun folgt der Einbau aller Komponenten in das Corsair Carbide 500R.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Laufwerkseinbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Damit das DVD-Laufwerk seinen Platz findet, müsst ihr zuerst die Front abnehmen und ein Slotblech entfernen.
Dann ist eine Montage mit wenigen Handgriffen möglich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Der Festplatteneinbau*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Der Festplatteneinbau geschieht ebenso kinderleicht wie der Einbau des DVD-Laufwerks.
Schublade raus, Festplatte rein und die Schublade mit der Festplatte wieder reinschieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Mainboardeinbau und die H70 CORE*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Der Mainboardeinbau wird ziemlich vereinfacht – dank der vormontierten Abstandshalter: Das Mainboard muss nur noch eingesetzt und mit den beiliegenden Schrauben fixiert werden.
Zum Einbau der H70 CORE muss der hintere 120 mm Lüfter demontiert werden: Da dieser das einzig laute Modell im 500R ist, stört dieser Ausbau keineswegs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Das Netzteil wird eingesetzt und an der Rückseite mit vier Schrauben fixiert.
Durch die Gummifüße wird das Netzteil auch komplett vom Stahlboden entkoppelt.
Das I –Tüpfelchen wäre hier auch eine Entkopplung am Netzteilausgang.

Bei der Kabelverlegung lässt das Carbide 500R wieder die Muskeln spielen, durch die großzügig gestalteten Öffnungen und den großen Kabelkanal verschwinden auch dicke Kabel wie das 24Pin ATX-Kabel mühelos hinter dem Mainboardschlitten. Ebenso trägt die Auswölbung im rechten Seitenteil dazu bei, das man das Seitenteil ohne grobe Gewalt schließen kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Grafikkarteneinbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Für große Grafikkarten wie die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC ist auch gesorgt: Sie passt ohne Probleme in das 500R.
Solltet ihr größere GPUs besitzen, könnt ihr diese natürlich auch im SLI- oder Crossfire-Modus problemlos benutzen, da ihr beide HDD-Racks entfernen könnt.
Auf diese Weise habt ihr nicht nur mehr Platz, sondern eure GPUs bekommen auch mehr Frischluft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lüftersteuerung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair liefert zwar keine Lüftersteuerung mit, bietet jedoch im I/O-Panel wie oben angesprochen eine Drei-Wege-Lüftersteuerung für das Regulieren der Lüfterdrehzahlen.
Ebenso könnt ihr die Beleuchtung der Lüfter ausschalten wenn diese euch nicht zusagt.





*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nach dem Einschalten strahlen uns sofort die drei weißen Lüfter an: Sie verleihen dem Carbide 500R zusammen mit dem dunkel Grauen Lack ein schickes Outfit.
Sehr schön ist auch die Power- sowie die HDD-LED, diese nicht nicht störend blau oder rot, das man eine Sonnenbrille braucht.
Sondern wie die Lüfter in schlichtem weiß beleuchtet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Lautstärke der vormontierten Lüfter muss getrennt betrachtet werden.
Die White LED-Lüfter sind fast gar nicht wahrzunehmen, falls doch könnt ihr die drei Stufen-Lüfterreglungen benutzen um für Ruhe zu sorgen. Der Lüfter am Heck ist leider als störend zu bezeichnen, dieser sollte - so ihr Ruhe wollt - ausgetauscht werden.


[Video] 



*VII. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair beweist mit dem Carbide 500R mal wieder, dass sie nicht nur im Arbeitsspeichermarkt ganz vorne mitspielen.
Verarbeitung sowie Design sind super, ebenso die kleinen Spielereien wie die abschaltbare Beleuchtung der Lüfter oder die 3-Wege-Lüftersteuerung.
Besonders gut hat mir außerdem die extrem schnelle Montage und ganz besonders das sehr durchdachte Kabelmanagement gefallen.
Auch mit netten kleinen Features wie die gesicherten Rändelschrauben an den Seitenteilen oder die beiden voll demontierbaren HDD-Racks machen dem Benutzer jede Menge Freude.

Die Frage, ob es überhaupt etwas Negatives an dem Gehäuse gibt, lässt sich nicht so einfach beantworten. Eine salomonische Antwort darauf wäre: Naja nicht direkt.
Aufgefallen ist mir:
Die fehlende Entkopplung des Netzteil-Ausgangs vom Gehäuse (fehlender Gummirahmen).
Der Geräuschpegel des Lüfters am Heck des Gehäuses: Dieser provoziert damit seinen Ausbau.

Abschließend kann ich sagen, dass Corsair mit dem Carbide 500R ein sehr aufwendig und durchdachtes Gehäuse für Gamer aber auch Normalbenutzer auf den Markt gebracht hat.
Und für einen aktuellen Preis von ca. 97 € ( Stand 25.02.12) , bekommt das Gehäuse eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung von mir.
Nur entfernt den Lüfter am Heck wenn ihr Ruhe wollt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Den Goldaward krallt sich das Carbide 500R zurecht!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Auch Pit mein treuer Xtreme-Pinguin hat sich für euch in Schale geworfen und empfiehlt das Corsair Carbide 500R als "Cooles Case"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Das Corsair Carbide 500R im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Das Corsair Carbide 500R auf der Corsair-Webseite*




*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*​ 

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bilder und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook​ 

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*​ 

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal​ 

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*​


----------



## Jarafi (25. Februar 2012)

Zum Diskussionsthread:​ 

*Review Corsair Carbide 500R*​


----------

